# ufc... superfight



## paulH (Jun 21, 2008)

going back to the oldschool days when they had the "superfight"...

does anybody else think that GSP vs Silva at 178lbs would be pretty much the best fight out there at the moment?

id happily pay a fair sum for that fight


----------



## Odin (Jun 27, 2008)

That would be a very good fight...silva looks to be going the other way though and is moving up weight to fight.

Gsp Could make middleweight quite easy, that would be a very good match up.


----------



## allenjp (Jun 27, 2008)

Love it!

Too bad we can't see some of those matchups that seem to be begging to happen because of weight classes. 

Oh to have the good old days back again...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes I do not think it will happen but it would be a great match up!


----------

